# Update On New Tank, New Plants



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I just got these plants from dippy a couple days ago and i promised i'd post a couple pics. i literally just stuck them in there, i'm gonna wait to do any aquascaping til i have more of the stuff i need. sorry about the dirty glass... i've been kinda lazy today. thanks again dippy


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Looks good...are there any fish in there? My glass is always dirty it seems so I know how you feel


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

there aren't any fish in there yet, it's only been setup for a couple days... i'm not even 100% sure what i am gonna put in there yet, i have alot to choose from, ha


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Is that all of the plants I sent you?

Wow, they fill almost the entire tank lol

Looks good!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Is that all of the plants I sent you?
> 
> Wow, they fill almost the entire tank lol
> 
> Looks good!


haha, i told you the quantity was good... the first bag would have been plenty, but you should definitely let me know next time you're gonna trim that pennywort, i already told you it's becoming one of my favorites, so i think i need to add it to a few more of my tanks.

question for ya dippy... what do you think i should put in there? i am trying to decide between a small elong, one of my three rhoms, my eigenmanni, my two macs, or a manueli... oh, and there is also a very nice compressus at my lfs right now, ha


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm partial to the compressus, but that is me lol

You have an eigenmanni, I bet he would do great in there


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I would grow a solo piraya in their---But like dippy I'm also partial to that species


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> I would grow a solo piraya in their---But like dippy I'm also partial to that species


i haven't heard of any piraya coming into the area, hopefully there will be some by summertime... i'm trying to decide out of the fish that i have and the compressus (?) that i can get my hands on


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> I would grow a solo piraya in their---But like dippy I'm also partial to that species


i haven't heard of any piraya coming into the area, hopefully there will be some by summertime... i'm trying to decide out of the fish that i have and the compressus (?) that i can get my hands on
[/quote]

Comps area damn good choice also-----Rarely are they shy-----I know mine was a mean SOB and was a finger chaser......Hell I dont even remember what happened to that poor guy----


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> I would grow a solo piraya in their---But like dippy I'm also partial to that species


i haven't heard of any piraya coming into the area, hopefully there will be some by summertime... i'm trying to decide out of the fish that i have and the compressus (?) that i can get my hands on
[/quote]

Comps area damn good choice also-----Rarely are they shy-----I know mine was a mean SOB and was a finger chaser......Hell I dont even remember what happened to that poor guy----
[/quote]
maybe i'll do that then... i'll keep my ear to the streets for a piraya, but i know it'll cost me when i find one, i can bring home that compressus without spending another dime

that is if it really is a compressus... hopefully frank will peep that thread tonight and give a final verdict


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> I would grow a solo piraya in their---But like dippy I'm also partial to that species


i haven't heard of any piraya coming into the area, hopefully there will be some by summertime... i'm trying to decide out of the fish that i have and the compressus (?) that i can get my hands on
[/quote]

Comps area damn good choice also-----Rarely are they shy-----I know mine was a mean SOB and was a finger chaser......Hell I dont even remember what happened to that poor guy----
[/quote]
maybe i'll do that then... i'll keep my ear to the streets for a piraya, but i know it'll cost me when i find one, i can bring home that compressus without spending another dime

that is if it really is a compressus... *hopefully frank will peep that thread tonight and give a final verdict*
[/quote]

One can also pm hom the thread and ask for his assistance....Might get a quicker response....
It does look to be one though......

And if you dont have to spend a dime---It's certainly the one I would go with then....


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i bet he gets bugged with enough messages for help with ids, i'm sure he'll see it. i was pretty certain that it was a compressus, but it's always nice to have verification from frank. i have actually wanted one for awhile, but they don't come around very often


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Here's a little update on the new tank:

The plants that dippy sent me are settled and growing nicely, I bought some Echinodorus quadricostatus and a very nice crypt and I introduced my new piranha into the tank last night. I still haven't done any aquascaping yet, I'm still waiting on some driftwood and a few more plants before I even start. I'm still trying to decide what I want to use as a carpet in there, so if anyone has any suggestions for that or anything else for that matter, feel free to post them.

Here's the tank today








Here's the new fish in the tank


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

cool tank, sweet fish. Fatten that boy up


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

thanks man, i will definitely be fattening him up... it shouldn't be too hard


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Ya, it would be cool with a carpeting plant up front, and some bushy plants in the middle

I might be able to get you a bunch of Blyxa japonica for the midground in a month or so









Tank looks great! Everything growing good


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Ya, it would be cool with a carpeting plant up front, and some bushy plants in the middle
> 
> I might be able to get you a bunch of Blyxa japonica for the midground in a month or so
> 
> ...


thanks, i'm thinkin about some hc for the carpet, but the blyxa japonica would be awesome, i was planning on getting some, so let me know when you'll have some to get rid of


----------

